# NOTD March 22 - The Simpsons



## moriesnailart (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi!

Today I have The Simpsons on my nails. I painted my nails yellow and then drew them using a Fine point Sharpie and added the other colors with a dotting tool. It was easier than I though. Let me know what you think.


----------



## vixie13 (Mar 22, 2011)

Very clever! I could never wear such a nail, but you did a fabulous job drawing the characters!


----------



## jeanarick (Mar 22, 2011)

OK, you are just way talented!  I can't draw, much less that small and on my nails!!!  Wonderful!


----------



## katana (Mar 22, 2011)

Very cute! The girl from dailynail did a similar one.


----------



## moriesnailart (Mar 22, 2011)

Thanks everyone! I've never been able to draw anything I surprised myself with the results of this manicure.


----------



## Geek2 (Mar 22, 2011)

Wow! These are so cute! You are very talented! I featured on the home page.


----------



## NeutraKris (Mar 22, 2011)

Amazing!!


----------



## swedgal (Mar 22, 2011)

Wow, you sure are talented! I can hardly manage a classic french manicure and you can draw on your nails!!!! Amazong job!


----------



## masayo (Mar 22, 2011)

Love it! I can see you also drew a donut next to Homer... Very detailed!


----------



## llehsal (Mar 22, 2011)

OMG!!!  This is mad talent!!!!  I wish I could do anything even relatively close to this.  Love!!


----------



## ox0xbarbiex0xo (Mar 22, 2011)

This is so cute!  lol!


----------



## pinksugar (Mar 22, 2011)

so cute! I didn't notice the donut straight away, but how adorable is that?


----------



## kayleigh83 (Mar 22, 2011)

Awesome!! This is one of the coolest manicures I've seen in a while!!


----------

